# How to use keyboard and mouse for ra3 on ps3?



## Obrien

How/Can i hook up my pc's usb keyboard and mouse to the ps3 so i can use it with red alert 3.If RA3 allows mouse and keyboard, just hook up them via USB. It automatically recognizes USB mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Rasa

epic post. lol


----------



## TVAProduction

I think there should be a driver to install to set up ps3...

I dont know much about it but you can look at the manual or something to get more understandings.


----------

